# Travel to india- Visa run out day I return.



## singh59 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am British passport holder and travel to India in 2 weeks. I have a valid multiple entry visa for India in my passport which expires on the 27th April 2015. 

This is the day for my return ticket. My flight is for 03:05am on the 27/04/2015. 

Will this be ok? Am I right in saying that I have till midnight of the 27th to leave India. 

Advice will be appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## singh59 (Jan 29, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

spbs said:


> Hi Guys, I am British passport holder and travel to India in 2 weeks. I have a valid multiple entry visa for India in my passport which expires on the 27th April 2015. This is the day for my return ticket. My flight is for 03:05am on the 27/04/2015. Will this be ok? Am I right in saying that I have till midnight of the 27th to leave India. Advice will be appreciated. Thank you


You should be fine, this is based on general date assumption applicable for any company. Visa valid till 11:59 pm of 27th April.

PS. The only unforeseen condition I see here is flight getting delayed. However I still recommend checking with travel agents or embassy officials again to be safe, that is if pre-ponning the trip by a day is not feasible.


----------



## Kevil13 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello,

You are flying out from india on 27/04/2015 and that too on 3.05am so its valid to stay and your visa is till 28/04/2015.Enjoy your stay in india/


----------

